# Are these games illegal to distribute?



## ajaybc (Mar 19, 2008)

I have downlaoded a collection of DOS games from the internet recently.
I intend to create a website to distribute them.
As these games are very old (many older than windows).Is it legal to distribute them directly?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 19, 2008)

Many of those games are probably Abandonware... Searching for this term will bring up a list of many sites that host such games... You can verify through these sites if your games can be hosted without legal issues...

Arun

EDIT: But AFAIK, you cannot charge for it...


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 19, 2008)

It would be illegal to distribute them as you don't have the copyright or resell rights. Do you atleast know th licenses which were attributed to these by their authors?

To enforce a legal action against you is finally the decision of the author.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

_distribute Assassin's  Creed.........its now in every torrent sites......its very legal nah??!!!_


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ Torrents [and the technology that drives them] are perfectly legal. Downloading copyrighted content _using torrents _is not.


----------



## radonryder (Mar 20, 2008)

In short..torrents are legal we are not XD


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 20, 2008)

Let us come to the point.
If I distribute these games through my site then will the cyber police bang in to my house beat me up and arrest me?
Will I be forced by the courts to  pay compensation amount to those giant multinational companies for copying their contents?


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 20, 2008)

These are the games i have
Thanks to piratebay 


```
1 To Nil Soccer Manager (1992)(Wizard Games Of Scotland Ltd).zip
1000 Miglia (1991)(Simulmondo).zip
100000 Pyramid (1988)(Basada).zip
10th Frame (1986)(Access Software Inc).zip
15x15 Picture Puzzle (1996)(Freeware).zip
1830 Railroads And Robber Barons (1995)(Avalon Interactive).zip
1869 (1992)(Max Design).zip
1942 The Pacific Air War (1994)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev1).zip
1942 The Pacific Air War (1994)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
20000 Leagues Under The Sea (1988)(Coktel Vision).zip
221 B Baker St (1986)(Datasoft Inc).zip
2400 Ad (1987)(Origin Systems Inc).zip
3 Demon (1983)(Pc Research).zip
3d Ball Blaster (1992)(Dungeon Entertainment).zip
3d Body Adventure (1994)(Knowledge Adventure Levande Bocker).zip
3d Construction Set 1 (1991)(Domark).zip
3d Construction Set 2 (1992)(Domark).zip
3d Cyber Blaster (1994)(Dungeon Entertainment).zip
3d Cyberpuck (1995)(Dungeon Entertainment).zip
3d Helicopter Simulator (1987)(Sierra Online).zip
3d Helicopter Simulator 1.10 (1987)(Sierra Online)(Rev).zip
3d Table Sports (1995)(Time Warner Interactive).zip
3d World Boxing (1992)(Simulmondo).zip
4 Queens Computer Casino (1992)(Applications Plus).zip
4d Boxing (1991)(Mindscape Inc)(Rev1).zip
4d Boxing (1991)(Mindscape Inc)(Rev2).zip
4d Boxing Deluxe (1990)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
4d Prince Of Persia (1994)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
4d Sport Tennis (1990)(Mindscape Inc).zip
4d Sports Driving 1.1 (1990)(Mindscape Inc)(Rev).zip
4d Sports Driving 1.1 (1990)(Mindscape Inc)(Rev2).zip
4d Sports Driving 1.1 (1990)(Mindscape Inc).zip
4th And Inches (1987)(Accolade).zip
4x4 Offroad Racing (1988)(Epyx).zip
5th Fleet (1994)(Avalon Interactive).zip
688 Attack Sub (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
688 Attack Sub (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
7 Cities Of Gold (1993)(Ozark Softscape).zip
7 Colors (1991)(Infogrames).zip
7 Dni A 7 Noci (1994)(Pterodon Software)(C).zip
8088 Othello (1985)(Bayley).zip
9 Poker (1996)(Softstar).zip
A Dudley Dilemna (1989)(Lane Barrow).zip
A IV Network$ (1995)(Infogrames).zip
A Line In The Sand (1992)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
A Mind Forever Voyaging (1985)(Infocom).zip
A Nightmare On Elm Street (1989)(Monarch Software).zip
A Nightmare On Elm Street 1.0 (1989)(Monarch Software).zip
A Train (1992)(Maxis Software Inc)(Rev).zip
A Train (1992)(Maxis Software Inc).zip
A Train Construction Set (1992)(Ocean).zip
A10 Tank Killer (1989)(Dynamix).zip
A10 Tank Killer (1991)(Dynamix).zip
A10 Tank Killer Enhanced (1989)(Dynamix).zip
A320 Airbus (1991)(Thalion Software).zip
Aaargh (1988)(Arcadia).zip
Abandoned Places A Time For Heroes (1992)(International Computer Entertainment Ltd).zip
Abc Monday Night Football (1989)(Abc Interactive).zip
Abc Wide World Of Sport Boxing (1991)(Data East Corporation).zip
Abrams Battle Tank (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Absolute Pinball (1996)(21st Century Entertainment).zip
Abuse (1995)(Crack Dot Com)(Rev1).zip
Abuse (1995)(Crack Dot Com).zip
Accordion (1990)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Ace Air Combat Emulator (1986)(Spinnaker).zip
Ace Of Aces (1987)(Accolade).zip
Ace Of Aces 2 (1987)(Accolade).zip
Aces Of The Deep (1994)(Sierra Online).zip
Aces Of The Pacific (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Aces of the Pacific WWII 1946 (1992)(Dynamix).zip
Aces Over Europe (1993)(Dynamix)(Rev1).zip
Aces Over Europe (1993)(Dynamix).zip
Acheton (1990)(Topologika).zip
Acid Tetris (1998)(Jason Pimble).zip
Ack Ack Attack (1996)(Kurt Dekker).zip
Ackack (1995)(Plbm).zip
Action Fighter (1986)(Firebird Software Ltd Kixx).zip
Action In The North Atlantic (1989)(General Quarters Software).zip
Action Soccer (1995)(Ludi Media).zip
Action Soccer (1995)(Ubisoft Entertainment).zip
Action Stations (1991)(Raw Simulations).zip
Action Super Cross (1993)(Ervin Horvath).zip
Action Supercross (1998)(Bal).zip
Activision Adventure Pack (1995)(Infocom).zip
Actobots (1989)(Scott Emmons).zip
Actua Soccer (1995)(Gremlin Interactive).zip
Advanced Civilization (1995)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Advanced Destroyer Simulator (1990)(Futura).zip
Advanced Flight Trainer (1987)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Advanced Tactical Air Command (1992)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Advanced Xoru (1989)(Castle Technologies).zip
Advantage Tennis (1991)(Atari Inc)(F).zip
Adventure (1991)(Craig Pell).zip
Adventure Construction Set (1985)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Adventure Fun Pack (1989)(Apogee Software).zip
Adventure Game Toolkit (1993)(Softworks).zip
Adventures In Math (1983)(Ibm).zip
Adventures In Serenia (1986)(Online Systems).zip
Adventures Of Captain Comic (1988)(Michael Denio)(Rev3).zip
Adventures Of Captain Comic (1988)(Michael Denio)(Rev4).zip
Adventures Of Captain Comic (1988)(Michael Denio).zip
Adventures Of Maddog Williams In The Dungeons Of Duridian (1991)(Game Crafters).zip
Adventures Of Microman (1993)(Brian Goble).zip
Adventures Of Robin Hood (1991)(Millennium Interactive)(Rev).zip
Adventures Of Robin Hood (1991)(Millennium Interactive).zip
Adventures Of Robin Hood (1992)(Millennium).zip
Adventures Of Willy Beamish (1991)(Dynamix).zip
Adventures Of Willy Beamish (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
African Adventure (1984)(Fullerton).zip
African Raiders (1986)(Tomahawk).zip
African Trail Simulator (1990)(Positive).zip
After Burner (1988)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Age (1991)(Coktel Vision)(F).zip
Age (1991)(Coktel Vision).zip
Air Bucks (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Air Force Commander (1992)(Impressions Games).zip
Air Strike Usa (1990)(Cinemaware).zip
Air Traffic Controller (1996)(Cascoly Software).zip
Air Trax (1983)(Presearch Incorporated).zip
Airball (1987)(Micro Deal).zip
Airborne Ranger (1987)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev).zip
Airborne Ranger (1987)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Airlift Rescue (1995)(David Fleming).zip
Airline (1991)(Falkan)(G).zip
Ajax (1989)(Konami).zip
Ajs World Of Discovery (1992)(Coktel Vision).zip
Akalabeth World Of Doom (1980)(Origin Systems Inc).zip
Al Qadim The Genies Curse (1994)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Albion (1996)(Blue Byte).zip
Alcatraz (1992)(Atari Inc).zip
Aldos Adventure (1987)(Yahoo Software)(Rev).zip
Aldos Adventure (1987)(Yahoo Software).zip
Alex Higgins World Snooker (1986)(Amstrad And Lindensoft).zip
Alf The First (1987)(Box Office).zip
Alfs Thinking Skills (1993)(Vision Software).zip
Aliants The Desparate Battle for Earth (1989)(Star Soft).zip
Alice In Wonderland (1985)(Dale Disharoon Inc).zip
Alien Anarchy (1998)(Perceptum Informatica).zip
Alien Attack (1997)(Eldon Martin).zip
Alien Breed (1993)(Team 17).zip
Alien Breed Tower Assault (1994)(Psygnosis Team 17).zip
Alien Breed Tower Assault Enhanced (1994)(Psygnosis Team 17).zip
Alien Cabal 1 (1997)(Qasoft).zip
Alien Carnage (1993)(Apogee Software)(Rev).zip
Alien Carnage (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Alien Carnage Original Install (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Alien Fires 2199 Ad (1986)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Alien Incident (1996)(Housemarque).zip
Alien Legacy (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Alien Logic (1994)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Alien Olympics (1994)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Alien Quake (1997)(Alien Quake Team).zip
Alien Rampage (1996)(Softdisk Publishing)(Rev).zip
Alien Rampage (1996)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Alien Syndrome (1987)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Alien Trilogy (1996)(Probe Entertainment).zip
All Dogs Go To Heaven (1989)(Mgm Interactive).zip
All New Family Feud (1989)(Sharedata Inc).zip
All New World Of Lemmings 3 (1994)(Psygnosis).zip
Alley Cat (1984)(Synsoft).zip
Alone In The Dark (1992)(Interplay).zip
Alone In The Dark 2 (1994)(Interplay).zip
Alone In The Dark 3 (1995)(Interplay).zip
Alpha Waves (1990)(Infogrames).zip
Alqadim The Genies Curse (1994)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Alter Ego Female (1986)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Alter Ego Male (1986)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Altered Beast (1988)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Altered Destiny (1990)(Accolade).zip
Alternate Reality The City (1986)(Datasoft Inc).zip
Amado (1990)(Yong Choi).zip
Amarillo Slim 7 Card Stud (1991)(Villa Crespo Software).zip
Amarillo Slim Dealers Choice (1991)(Villa Crespo Software).zip
Amazing Maze (1983)(Headlands Press)(Rev).zip
Amazing Maze (1983)(Headlands Press).zip
Amazing Spiderman (1989)(Paragon Software Corporation).zip
Amazing Spiderman (1992)(Oxford Digital).zip
Amazing Spiderman And Captain America Doctors Dooms Revenge (1989)(Paragon Software).zip
Amazon (1984)(Trillium).zip
Amazon Guardians Of Eden (1992)(Access Software Inc).zip
Amberstar (1992)(Thalion Software).zip
Ambush At Sorinor (1993)(Mindcraft).zip
American Challenge A Sailing Simulation (1986)(Mindscape Inc).zip
American Gladiators (1991)(Gametek).zip
Amnesia (1984)(Cognetics Corporation).zip
Amok (1996)(Scavenger).zip
Amulet Of Yendor (1985)(Keypunch).zip
An American Tail (1993)(Capstone Software).zip
Anacreon Reconstruction 4021 (1988)(Tma).zip
Ancient Art Of War (1984)(Broderbund Software Inc)(Rev).zip
Ancient Art Of War (1984)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Ancient Art Of War At Sea (1987)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Ancient Art Of War In The Skies (1990)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Ancient Art of War in the Skies The (1992)(Evryware).zip
Ancient Land of Ys (1989)(Nihon Falcom Japan).zip
Ancients 1 Deathwatch (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Andre Panzas Kickboxing (1992)(Loriciel).zip
Andromeda Conquest (1982)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Angband 2.8.2 (1997)(Robert Ruehlmann).zip
Animal Math (1986)(Donald Pavia).zip
Annals Of Rome (1986)(Personal Software Services).zip
Another World (1991)(Delphine Software)(F).zip
Another World (1991)(Delphine Software).zip
Ansi Dude (1995)(Vectorscope Software).zip
Anstoss Action (1994)(Ascaron Entertainment Gmbh).zip
Antarctic Adventure (1984)(Friends Software Konami).zip
Anti Ballistic Missle (1984)(David Disk).zip
Antixonix (1985)(Pavlovsky).zip
Anvil of Dawn (1995)(Dream Forge Entertainment).zip
Anvil Of Dawn (1995)(New World Computing Inc).zip
Apache Strike (1989)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Apb (1989)(Domark).zip
Apba Baseball Deluxe (1996)(Miller Associates).zip
Apollo 18 (1988)(Accolade).zip
Apple Panic (1982)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Aquanoid (1992)(Stefan Heineke).zip
Aquaphobia (1992)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Arachnaphobia (1991)(Blue Sky Software).zip
Arcade Pool (1994)(Team 17).zip
Arcade Volleyball (1987)(Einstein).zip
Archer Macleans Pool  (1993)(Virgin Interactive)(Rev).zip
Archer Macleans Pool (1993)(Virgin Games).zip
Archery (1985)(Sicis).zip
Archipelagos (1989)(Britannica Software).zip
Archon (1984)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Archon Ultra (1994)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Arctic Adventure Volume 1 (1991)(Apogee Software).zip
Arctic Adventure Volume 2 (1991)(Apogee Software).zip
Arctic Adventure Volume 3 (1991)(Apogee Software).zip
Arctic Adventure Volume 4 (1991)(Apogee Software).zip
Arctic Baron (1993)(Readysoft).zip
Arcticfox (1986)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Are We There Yet  (1991)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Arkanoid (1986)(Taito Corporation).zip
Arkanoid 1 (1986)(Taito Corporation).zip
Arkanoid 2 Revenge Of Doh (1987)(Taito Corporation).zip
Arkanoid 2 Revenge Of Doh (1988)(Taito Corporation)(Rev).zip
Arkanoid 2 Revenge Of Doh (1988)(Taito Corporation).zip
Armada (1990)(Interstel).zip
Armada 2525 (1991)(Interstel).zip
Armada 2525 Deluxe Edition (1991)(Interstel).zip
Armaeth The Lost Kingdom (1993)(Grandslam Software Inc).zip
Armchair Quarterback (1985)(Pseudonym).zip
Armor Alley (1990)(Three Sixty Pacific).zip
Armor Alley (1996)(Three Sixty Pacific).zip
Armored Fist (1994)(Nova Logic).zip
Armored Fist (1994)(Novalogic Inc).zip
Armour Geddon (1991)(Psygnosis).zip
Arnie 2 (1993)(Eutechnyx).zip
Arthur The Quest For Excalibur (1989)(Infocom).zip
Artura (1989)(Mastertronic).zip
Arya Vaiv (1994)(Dongelware Selections)(Rev1).zip
Ascendancy (1995)(Softgold).zip
Ascii Invaders (2002)(Corey Mercer).zip
Ashes of Empire (1993)(Gametek).zip
Aspar Gp Master (1989)(Dinamic).zip
Aspetra (1996)(Zonarware).zip
Asterix And The Magic Carpet (1987)(Coktel Vision).zip
Asterix Operation Getafix (1989)(Coktel Vision).zip
Astro Dodge (1982)(Digital Marketing Corporation).zip
Astro Fire (1994)(Ort Software).zip
Astronomy Quiz (1988)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Astrotit (1987)(Rudeware Productions).zip
Atac (1992)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Atlantis World (1994)(Znderungen Und Neuerungen)(G).zip
Atomino (1990)(Psygnosis).zip
Atomix Thalion (1990)(Freeware).zip
Attack (1982)(Ibm).zip
Attack On Altair (1982)(Windmill Soft).zip
Aufschwung Ost (1993)(Sunflowers)(G).zip
Austerlitz (1989)(Mirrorsoft Personal Software Services).zip
Autoduel (1985)(Origin Systems Inc).zip
Av8b Harrier Assault (1992)(Domark).zip
Avoid The Noid (1989)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Awesome Earl Stars In Skate Rock (1987)(Anonymous).zip
Axis Game Cheater (1996)(Quaterdeck).zip
Azalta The Cult Of The Raven (1996)(Psychosoft Ent).zip
B 17 Flying Fortress (1993)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev1).zip
B 17 Flying Fortress (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
B1 Nuclear Bomber (1980)(Avalon Interactive).zip
B17 Flying Fortress (1992)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev).zip
B17 Flying Fortress (1992)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Baal (1988)(Psygnosis).zip
Baby Jo in Going Home (1991)(Loriciel)(Rev1).zip
Back to the Future 3 (1991)(Probe Software).zip
Back To The Future Part II (1990)(Image Works Mirrorsoft).zip
Bad Blood (1990)(Origin Systems Inc).zip
Bad Cat (1987)(Rainbow Arts).zip
Bad Dudes (1988)(Data East Corporation).zip
Bad Street Brawler (1987)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Badman A Night With Troi (1991)(Badman).zip
Balance (1993)(Kingsoft).zip
Balance Of Power (1985)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Balance of the Planet (1990)(Incredible Technologies).zip
Ballistix (1989)(Psygnosis).zip
Ballrace (1988)(Carl Mclawhorn).zip
Ballyhoo (1986)(Infocom).zip
Bananoid (1991)(Banana Development Inc).zip
Banatron (1989)(Xtc).zip
Bandit Kings Of Ancient China (1989)(Koei Co Ltd).zip
Bank Street Music Writer (1986)(Mindscappic).zip
Banyon Wars (1990)(William Soleau).zip
Bar Games (1989)(Accolade).zip
Barbarian (1987)(Mastertronic).zip
Barbarian II Dungeons Of Drax (1988)(Epyx).zip
Barbie Super Model (1996)(Hi Tech Expressions).zip
Bards Tale Construction Set (1991)(Interplay).zip
Bards Tale Construction Set the (1991)(Interplay).zip
Bards Tale II The Destiny Knight (1986)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Bards Tale III Thief Of Fate (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Bards Tale The (1985)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Bargon Attack (1992)(Coktel Vision)(F).zip
Bargon Attack (1992)(Coktel Vision).zip
Barney Bear Goes To School (1991)(Free Spirit).zip
Barney Bear Goes To Space (1992)(Free Spirit).zip
Basket Master (1990)(Dinamic Software).zip
Basket Master (1990)(Dinamic).zip
Basketball Challenge (1987)(Xor Corporation).zip
Basstour (1992)(Dick Olsen).zip
BAT  2 The Koshan Conspiracy (1992)(Computers Dream).zip
Bat (1990)(Ubisoft Entertainment).zip
Bataille Pour Sirius (1992)(Softdisk Publishing)(F).zip
Batalia (1980)(The Right Brothers).zip
Batman 2 (1990)(Data East Corporation).zip
Batman Forever (1996)(Probe Software).zip
Batman Returns (1992)(Konami Corporation).zip
Batman The Caped Crusader (1988)(Data East Corporation).zip
Batman The Movie (1989)(Ocean)(Rev).zip
Batman The Movie (1989)(Ocean).zip
Battle Arena Toshinden (1996)(Takara).zip
Battle Bugs (1994)(Sierra Online).zip
Battle Bugs 1 (1994)(Sierra Online).zip
Battle Chess (1988)(Interplay).zip
Battle Chess (1989)(Interplay).zip
Battle Chess 4000 (1992)(Interplay)(Rev1).zip
Battle Chess 4000 (1992)(Interplay).zip
Battle Chess II Chinese Chess (1990)(Interplay).zip
Battle Command (1990)(Ocean).zip
Battle For Atlantis (1990)(William Soleau).zip
Battle For Midway (1982)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Battle Isle (1991)(Blue Byte)(Rev1).zip
Battle Isle (1991)(Blue Byte)(Rev2).zip
Battle Isle (1991)(Blue Byte).zip
Battle Isle 2 (1993)(Accolade).zip
Battle Isle 2 (1994)(Blue Byte)(Rev1).zip
Battle Isle 2 (1994)(Blue Byte).zip
Battle Of Antietam (1985)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Battle Of Austerlitz (1989)(Cornerstone Software Inc).zip
Battle Of Britain 1940 Their Finest Hour (1989)(Lucas Arts).zip
Battle On The Black Sea (1992)(Bady).zip
Battlehawks 1942 (1988)(Lucas Arts).zip
Battlehawks 1942 (1988)(LucasFilm Games).zip
Battlemaster (1991)(Pss).zip
Battles Of Napoleon (1989)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Battleship Bismarck (1987)(General Quarters Software).zip
Battlestar (1992)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Battletech The Crescent Hawks Inception (1988)(Infocom).zip
Battletech The Crescent Hawks Revenge (1989)(Infocom).zip
Battlezone (1983)(Atari Inc).zip
BC Racers (1995)(Core Design).zip
Bc Racers (1995)(Front Street Publishing).zip
Bcs Quest For Tires (1984)(Front Street Publishing).zip
Beast (1984)(Dan Baker).zip
Beat The House (1992)(Bridge Publications Inc Spirit Of Discovery).zip
Beauty And The Beast (1994)(Infogrames).zip
Beetlejuice In Skeletons In The Closet (1990)(Hi Tech Expressions Inc).zip
Begin 2 A Tactical Starship Simulation (1991)(Clockwork).zip
Below The Root (1984)(Telarium).zip
Beneath A Steel Sky (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Beregis Automobia Russian (1998)(Watcom International Corp).zip
Berenstain Bears Learning Essentials The (1992)(Comptons Newmedia).zip
Berlin 1948 (1990)(Time Warp).zip
Bert And The Snake (1983)(William Piazza).zip
Best Of The Best (1992)(Loriciel).zip
Betrayal (1990)(Rainbird Software).zip
Betrayal At Krondor (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Betrayal at Krondor (1994)(Dynamix).zip
Betrayal At Krondor Original Install (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Beverly Hills Cop (1990)(Tynesoft).zip
Beyond Castle Wolfenstein (1983)(Muse Software).zip
Beyond Columns (1990)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Beyond The Black Hole (1989)(Software Toolworks The).zip
Beyond The Titanic (1986)(Apogee Software).zip
Beyond Zork (1992)(Infocom).zip
Beyond Zork The Coconut Of Quendor (1987)(Infocom).zip
Bible Builder (1992)(Everbright).zip
Bicycle Card Games Xmas Edition (1996)(Swfte International Ltd).zip
Bicycle Cribbage (1991)(Swfte International Ltd).zip
Bicycle Poker (1992)(Swfte International Ltd).zip
Big Blue Disk 31 (1989)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Big Business (1990)(Magic Bytes).zip
Big Game Fishing (1991)(Simulmondo).zip
Big Red Adventure (1994)(Dynabyte).zip
Big Sea (1994)(Starbyte).zip
Big Three (1989)(Sdj Enterprises).zip
Big Two (1990)(Tegl Systems Corporation).zip
Bill And Teds Excellent Adventure (1990)(Capstone Software).zip
Bill Elliotts Nascar Challenge (1991)(Konami).zip
Bio Menace 1 Dr. Mangles Lab (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Bio Menace Compilation (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Bio Menace Episode 1 (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Bio Menace Episode 2 (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Bio Menace Episode 3 (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Bionic Commando (1988)(Capcom).zip
Birds Of Prey (1991)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Bit Bat (1986)(Albert Savoia).zip
Black Cauldron (1987)(Sierra Online)(Rev).zip
Black Cauldron (1987)(Sierra Online).zip
Black Cauldron The (1987)(Sierra Online).zip
Black Gold (1990)(Reline Software)(Rev1).zip
Black Gold (1990)(Reline Software).zip
Black Hawk (1994)(Interplay).zip
Black Sect (1993)(Lankhor).zip
Blackjack (1984)(Ibm).zip
Blackstar Agent Of Justice Episode 1 (1995)(Worwyk Software).zip
Blackstar Agent Of Justice Episode 2 (1995)(Worwyk Software).zip
Blackthorne (1994)(Interplay).zip
Blackthorne Original Install (1994)(Interplay).zip
Blade Warrior (1991)(Image Works).zip
Blades Of Steel (1988)(Konami Corporation).zip
Blake Stone (1994)(Formgen Wizardworks Software).zip
Blake Stone Aliens Of Gold (1993)(Apogee Software)(Rev2).zip
Blake Stone Aliens Of Gold (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Blake Stone Aliens Of Gold Original Install (1993)(Apogee Software).zip
Blake Stone Planet Strike (1994)(Formgen Wizardworks Software).zip
Blaster Master (1990)(Gary Maddox).zip
Blasteroids (Image Works)(1990).zip
Blind Wars (1992)(Soleau Software).zip
Blitzkrieg Battle At The Ardennes (1989)(Raw Entertainment).zip
Block Buster (1990)(Brian Cotton).zip
Block Five (1986)(Keypunch Software Inc).zip
Block O Mania (1989)(Cassiopeia).zip
Blockade 2.01 (1986)(Don Laabs).zip
Blockout (1989)(California Dreams).zip
Blockout 1.0 (1989)(California Dreams Rainbow Arts).zip
Blood (1997)(Monolith).zip
Blood Bowl (1995)(Destiny Software).zip
Blood Bowl (1995)(Microleague).zip
Blood Money (1989)(Psygnosis).zip
Bloodnet A Cyberpunk Gothic (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Bloodstone An Epic Dwarven Tale (1993)(Mindcraft).zip
Bloodwych (1989)(Konami Corporation).zip
Blort (1987)(Hennsoft).zip
Blue And The Gray The (1993)(Impressions Games).zip
Blue Angels Formation Flight Simulation (1989)(Accolade).zip
Blue Force (1993)(Tsunami Games).zip
Blue Force (1993)(Tsunami Media Inc).zip
Blue Max Aces Of The Great War (1990)(Three Sixty Pacific).zip
Blues Brothers 2 The (1991)(Titus Interactive).zip
Blues Brothers Jukebox Adventure (1993)(Titus Interactive).zip
Blues Brothers The (1990)(Titus Interactive).zip
Bo Jackson Baseball (1991)(Data East).zip
Bob Winner (1986)(Loriciel).zip
Body Blows (1993)(Team 17).zip
Bolo Ball (1992)(Soleau Software).zip
Bomb Run (1991)(Pc Solutions).zip
Bombuzal (1989)(Mirrorsoft).zip
Bones The Game Of The Haunted Mansion (1991)(Bruce Baker).zip
Bookie Bookworm Goldielocks And The Three Bears (1994)(Cloud Nine Creative Group).zip
Bookie Bookworm Jack And The Beanstalk (1994)(Cloud Nine Creative Group).zip
Bookie Bookworm Little Red Riding Hood (1994)(Cloud Nine Creative Group).zip
Bookie Bookworm The Ugly Duckling (1994)(Cloud Nine Creative Group).zip
Booly (1991)(Loriciel).zip
Boot Camp (1987)(Konami Corporation).zip
Bopn Wrestle (1985)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Boppin (1992)(Apogee Software).zip
Border Zone (1987)(Infocom).zip
Borrowed Time (1985)(Interplay).zip
Boston Bomb Club (1991)(Silmarils)(F).zip
Boston Bomb Club (1991)(Silmarils).zip
Boulder Dash Construction Kit (1986)(Epyx).zip
Boulderdash 1 (1984)(First Star Software).zip
Boulderdash 2 (1985)(First Star Software).zip
Bounce Zone (1990)(Compute Publications).zip
Bouncing Babies (1984)(Dave Baskin).zip
Boxer Rebellion (1980)(Kl Carpenter).zip
Bram Stokers Dracula (1993)(Psygnosis).zip
Bravo Romeo Delta (1993)(Frankennstein).zip
Breach (1987)(Artronic Limited).zip
Breach 2 (1990)(Impressions Games Mindcraft).zip
Breach 2 Scenario Disk (1990)(Impressions Games Mindcraft).zip
Breakers (1986)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Breakfree (1995)(Software Storm Inc).zip
Brick Layer (1993)(Steve Chamberlin).zip
Bricks (1984)(Vincent Bly).zip
Bridge 7.0 (1992)(Artworx).zip
Bridge Baron (1989)(Great Game Products Inc).zip
Brimstone (1985)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Brix (1992)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Bruce Lee (1984)(Datasoft Inc).zip
Bruce Lee Lives The Fall Of Hong Kong Palace (1989)(Software Toolworks The).zip
Brutal Paws Of Fury (1994)(Gametek).zip
Brutal Paws of Fury (1995)(GameTek).zip
Bubble Bobble (1987)(Taito Corporation).zip
Bubble Bobble (1990)(Taito Corporation).zip
Bubble Bobble Featuring Rainbow Islands (1996)(Acclaim Entertainment Inc).zip
Bubble Bobble Featuring Rainbow Islands (1996)(Probe Entertainment).zip
Bubble Dizzy (1991)(Codemasters).zip
Bubble Ghost (1987)(Accolade).zip
Buck Rogers Countdown To Doomsday (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Buck Rogers Matrix Cubed (1992)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Buck Rogers Planet Of Zoom (1984)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Budokan The Martial Spirit (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Bug Bomber (1992)(Kingsoft).zip
Bugs (1982)(Michael Ouye).zip
Bugs Bunny Cartoon Workshop (1990)(Novotrade).zip
Bugs Bunny Hare Brained The (1990)(Hi Tech Expressions Inc).zip
Bugworld (1990)(Kd Games).zip
Bullys Sporting Darts (1992)(Alternative Software).zip
Bumpys Arcade Fantasy (1992)(Loriciel).zip
Bundesliga Manager (1991)(Software 2000).zip
Bundesliga Manager Professional (1991)(Software 2000).zip
Bunny Bricks (1992)(Silmarils).zip
Bureau 13 (1995)(Gametek).zip
Bureaucracy (1987)(Infocom).zip
Burger Blaster (1987)(Anonymous).zip
Burger Time (1982)(Data East).zip
Burntime (1993)(Max Design).zip
Bush Buck Global Treasure Hunter (1991)(Pc Globe Inc).zip
Bushido (1983)(Ebenel Enterprises).zip
Business Simulator (1987)(Reality Development Corp).zip
Bust A Move (1997)(21st Century Entertainment).zip
Bust A Move (1997)(Taito).zip
Buzz Aldrins Race Into Space (1992)(Interplay).zip
Buzz Aldrins Race Into Space (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
By Fire And Sword (1984)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cadaver (1990)(Bitmap Brothers).zip
Caesar (1992)(Impressions Games)(Rev).zip
Caesar (1992)(Impressions Games).zip
Caesar 2 (1996)(Impressions).zip
Caesar II (1996)(Sierra Online).zip
California Games (1987)(Epyx).zip
California Games II (1990)(Epyx).zip
Campanions Of Xanth (1994)(Legend Entertainment)(Rev).zip
Campanions Of Xanth (1994)(Legend Entertainment).zip
Cannon Fodder (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cannon Fodder (1994)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cannon Fodder 1 (1993)(Sensible Software)(G).zip
Cannon Fodder 2 (1994)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cannon Fodder Final Release (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Captain Comic 2 Fractured Reality (1990)(Michael Denio).zip
Captain Comic II Fractured Reality (1990)(Computereasy).zip
Captain Dynamo (1992)(Codemasters).zip
Captive (1990)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Car And Driver (1992)(Looking Glass Technologies).zip
Casino Games (1982)(Ibm).zip
Castle (1984)(Kevin Bales).zip
Castle Adventure (1985)(Kevin Bale).zip
Castle Master (1990)(Domark).zip
Castle Master 2 The Crypt (1990)(Domark).zip
Castle Of Dr Brain (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Castle Of Kroz (1989)(Apogee).zip
Castle Wolfenstein (1984)(Muse Software).zip
Castles (1991)(Interplay)(Rev).zip
Castles (1991)(Interplay).zip
Castles II Siege And Conquest (1992)(Interplay).zip
Castles The Northern Campaign (1991)(Interplay).zip
Castlevania (1990)(Konami).zip
Catacomb Abyss (1992)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Catch Em (1989)(Edson Software).zip
Caveman Ugh Lympics (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Caverns Of Kroz (1988)(Apogee).zip
Caverns Of Kroz 2 (1989)(Apogee).zip
Cd Man (1992)(Creative Dimensions).zip
Cd Man 2 (1994)(Creative Dimensions).zip
Centurion Defender Of Rome (1990)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Chain Reaction (1996)(Webfoot Technologies Inc).zip
Chamber Of The Sci Mutant Priestess (1989)(Data East).zip
Champ Asteroids (1993)(Champeau).zip
Champ Centipede (1993)(Champeau).zip
Champions Of Krynn (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Championship Manager (1992)(Domark).zip
Championship Manager 2 (1995)(Domark)(S).zip
Championship Manager 97 To 98 (1997)(Eidos Inc).zip
Chaos Engine (1993)(Renegade Software).zip
Cheats And Patches (1994)(Dox).zip
Chess (1981)(Mc Rakaska).zip
Chess 88 (1984)(Don Berg)(Rev2).zip
Chess 88 (1988)(Don Berg).zip
Chessmaster 2000 (1986)(Software Toolworks).zip
Chessmaster 2100 (1988)(Software Toolworks).zip
Chicago 90 (1989)(Mc2 Microids).zip
Chickens 2 (1998)(Martin Magnusson).zip
Chickens 3 (2000)(Frey Development).zip
Chopper Commando (1989)(Gatecom).zip
Chopper Duel (1993)(Addict).zip
Chuck Yeagers Air Combat (1991)(Electronic Arts Inc)(Rev).zip
Chuck Yeagers Air Combat (1991)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Circuits Edge (1990)(Infocom).zip
Cisco Heat (1991)(Image Works).zip
Civil War (1997)(Dagger Interactive Technologies).zip
Civilization Russian Edition (1991)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Classic Concentration (1986)(Sydex).zip
Classic Concentration (1988)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Classic Concentration 2 (1989)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Clockwiser Time Is Running Out (1994)(Rasputin Software).zip
Cn (1991)(Anonymous).zip
Coachs Club NFL Football (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Codebreaker (1994)(Pressman Toy Corporation).zip
Codename Iceman (1989)(Sierra Online).zip
Colonels Bequest (1989)(Sierra Online).zip
Color Balls (1996)(The Elite Crew).zip
Color Lines Russian (1992)(Renmak).zip
Colorado (1990)(Silmarils).zip
Colored Lines (1992)(Gamos Ltd).zip
Columbus Discovery (1993)(Gamus).zip
Comanche Maximum Overkill  (1992)(Novalogic).zip
Comanche Maximum Overkill (1992)(Nova Logic).zip
Comanche Maximum Overkill (1992)(Novalogic Inc).zip
Command Hq (1991)(Microplay).zip
Commander Keen 1 Marooned On Mars (1990)(Apogee Software).zip
Commander Keen 2 The Earth Explodes (1990)(Apogee Software).zip
Commander Keen 2000 (2000)(Apogee Software).zip
Commander Keen 3 Keen Must Die (1990)(Apogee Software).zip
Commander Keen 4 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Commander Keen 4 Secret Of The Oracle (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Commander Keen 5 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Commander Keen 5 The Armageddon Machine (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd)(Rev).zip
Commander Keen 5 The Armageddon Machine (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Commander Keen 6 Aliens Ate My Baby Sitter (1991)(Formgen).zip
Commander Keen Dreams (1992)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Commando (1985)(Data East).zip
Companions Of Xanth (1993)(Legend Entertainment Company).zip
Conan The Cimmerian (1991)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Conquest (1983)(Windmill Software).zip
Conquests Of Camelot The Search For The Grail (1990)(Sierra Online).zip
Conquests Of The Longbow The Legend Of Robin Hood (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Contraption Zack (1992)(Presage).zip
Cool Spot (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cool Spot Original Install (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Cool World (1992)(Ocean).zip
Corewar Plus (1991)(Stefan Strack).zip
Corner 57 (1988)(Genus Microprogramming Inc).zip
Corporation (1990)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Corridor 7 Alien Invasion (1995)(Capstone Software).zip
Corruption (1988)(Rainbird Software).zip
Corsarios (1991)(Operasoft).zip
Cosmos Cosmic Adventure Forbidden Planet (1992)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Cougar Force (1990(Coktel Vision).zip
Countdown (1990)(Access Software Inc).zip
Cover Girls Strip Poker (1992)(Emotional Pictures).zip
Crack Of Doom The (1989)(Atari Inc).zip
Crackers (1990)(The Corner Crackers).zip
Crash Garret (1987)(Informatiove).zip
Crazy Cars (1987)(Titus).zip
Crazy Cars 2 (1989)(Titus Interactive).zip
Crazy Cars 3 (1992)(Titus).zip
Crazy Cows (1998)(Runt Time).zip
Crazy Nicks Pick King Grahams Board Game Challenge  (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Crazy Nicks Pick Parlor Games With Laura Bow (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Crazy Nicks Pick Robin Hoods Game Of Skill And Chance (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Crazy Nicks Pick Roger Wilcos Spaced Out Game Pack (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Creepers (1992)(Psygnosis).zip
Cribbage (1989)(Th Turner).zip
Crime City (1992)(Impressions Games).zip
Crime Wave (1990)(Access Software Inc).zip
Crisis In The Kremlin (1991)(Spectrum Holobyte Inc).zip
Croisiere Pour Un Cadavre (1991)(Delphine Software).zip
Crossfire (1982)(Sierra Online).zip
Crossword (1987)(G Doc).zip
Crown (1990)(Starbyte).zip
Cruise For A Corpse (1991)(Delphine Software).zip
Crusader No Regret (1996)(Origin).zip
Crusader No Remorse (1995)(Origin).zip
Crux (1991)(Microlink).zip
Crystal Caves (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Crystal Caves 2 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Crystal Caves 3 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Crystal Caves Compilation (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Crystals Of Arborea (1990)(Silmarils).zip
Cubix 1.0 (1996)(Jean Guy Lavallee).zip
Curse Of Enchantia (1992)(Core Design Ltd).zip
Curse of Enchantia (1992)(Core Design).zip
Curse Of The Azure Bonds (1989)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Custers Last Command (1995)(Incredible Simulation).zip
Cyber Race (1993)(Cyberdreams).zip
Cyber Race 1.22 (1993)(Cyberdreams).zip
Cyberdogs (1997)(Ronny Wester).zip
Cyclones (1994)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Cyrus (1985)(Intelligent Chess Software).zip
D Day America Invades (1994)(Impressions).zip
D Generation Cga (1991)(The Software Toolworks).zip
D Generation Ega (1994)(The Software Toolworks).zip
D Generation Vga (1991)(The Software Toolworks).zip
Daffy Duck (1991)(Hi Tech Expressions).zip
Dam Busters (1984)(Accolade).zip
Dam Busters 1 (1984)(Accolade).zip
Dangerous Daves Risky Rescue (1993)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Dangerous Streets (1992)(Micromania).zip
Dark Ages (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Dark Half The (1992)(Symtus).zip
Dark Heart Of Uukrul (1989)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Dark Heart Of Uukrul (1990)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Dark Legions (1994)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Dark Seed (1992)(Cyberdreams).zip
Dark Sword (1987)(Crazy Club).zip
Dark Wolf (1994)(Dindia Software).zip
Dark Woods 2 (2002)(Jocke The Beast).zip
Darklands (1992)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev1).zip
Darklands (1992)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev2).zip
Darklands (1992)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Das Boot (1990)(Three Sixty Pacific)(G).zip
David Wolf Secret Agent (1989)(Dynamix).zip
Dawn Patrol (1994)(Empire Interactive Entertainment).zip
Dawn Raiders (1991)(Softstar).zip
Day Of Tentacle (1992)(Lucas Arts).zip
Day Of The Tentacle (1993)(Lucas Arts).zip
Day Of The Tentacle Talkie (1993)(Lucas Arts).zip
Day Of The Viper (1989)(Accolade).zip
Deadline (1982)(Infocom).zip
Deadly Racer (1994)(Flair Software).zip
Death By Backgammon (1990)(Kanaris).zip
Death Gate (1994)(Legend Entertainment).zip
Death Knights Of Krynn (1991)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Death Rally (1996)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Death Sword (1987)(Epyx).zip
Deathtrack (1986)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Deathtrack (1989)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Deathtrack (1989)(Activision Publishing).zip
Decathlon (1982)(Microsoft).zip
Dedale (1986)(Softstar).zip
Defender Of The Crown (1986)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Defender Of The Crown Cga (1982)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Defender Of The Crown Ega (1983)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Delta V (1994)(Bethesda Softworks).zip
Deluxe Ski Jump (2001)(Jussi Koskela).zip
Deluxe Ski Jump Demo (2000)(Jussi Koskela).zip
Demons Winter (1986)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Depth Dweller Episode 1 To 3 (1995)(Trisoft).zip
Der Planer 1 (2001)(Greenwood)(G).zip
Des Chiffres Et Des Lettres (1987)(Loraiticles).zip
Descent (1995)(Interplay)(Rev).zip
Descent (1995)(Interplay).zip
Descent Plus (1995)(Interplay)(Rev).zip
Descent Plus (1995)(Interplay).zip
Desert Strike (1995)(Front Street Publishing).zip
Desert Strike Return To The Gulf (1994)(Gremlin Interactive Ltd).zip
Destroyer (1987)(Epyx).zip
Destruction Derby (1996)(Reflections Interactive)(Rev1).zip
Destruction Derby (1996)(Reflections Interactive).zip
Destruction Derby 2 (1996)(Psygnosis).zip
Detroit (1993)(Impressions).zip
Detroit (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Devastator (1984)(Compute).zip
Dgeneration (1988)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Die Hard (1989)(Dynamix).zip
Die Hard 2 Die Harder (1991)(Grandslam Software Inc).zip
Dig Dug (1982)(Namco).zip
Digger (1983)(Millennium Interactive).zip
Digger 1.49 (1993)(Millennium Interactive).zip
Digger Remastered (2000)(Andrew Jenner).zip
Diggers (1994)(Millenium).zip
Digging For Buried Treasure (1994)(Marathon Technology Inc).zip
Digital Downs 1.3 (1994)(Accidental Software).zip
Dinopark Tycoon (1993)(Mecc).zip
Dinosaur Adventure (1993)(Knowledge Adventure).zip
Dinosaur Balls (1992)(Amwa Hk).zip
Diplomacy (1984)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Disc (1990)(Loriciel).zip
Discworld (1995)(Perfect 10 Productions)(Rev1).zip
Discworld (1995)(Perfect 10 Productions).zip
Disneys Aladdin (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Disneys Aladdin (1994)(Virgin Interactive).zip
Dizzy (1987)(Codemasters).zip
Dizzy Prince Of The Yolkfolk (1991)(Codemasters).zip
Dj Puff (1992)(Codemaster).zip
Dogfight 80 Years Of Aerial Warfare (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Dominium (1992)(Microids).zip
Donald Ducks Playground (1984)(Sierra Online).zip
Donkey Kong (1983)(Atari Inc).zip
Dont Go Alone (1989)(Accolade).zip
Doofus (1993)(Prestige Software).zip
Doom (1993)(Id Software)(Rev).zip
Doom (1993)(Id Software).zip
Doom 2 (1994)(Atari Inc).zip
Doom 2 Ultimate Mods (1996)(Id Software).zip
Doom 2d 1997 (Act).zip
Doom Deluxe CDROM (1993)(Id Software).zip
Doom II Hell On Earth (1994)(Atari Inc)(Rev1.7).zip
Doom II Hell On Earth (1994)(Atari Inc).zip
Doom Version (1993)(Id Software)(Rev1.2).zip
Double Dragon (1988)(Arcadia Tradewest Inc).zip
Double Dragon II The Revenge (1989)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Double Dragon III The Sacred Stones (1991)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Double Talk Sport Edition (1994)(Boyle And Elggren Games Inc).zip
Dr Who (1992)(Bbc Enterprises Ltd).zip
Dracula In London (1993)(SDJ Enterprises).zip
Dragon Fly (1988)(Freeware).zip
Dragon Slayer (1992)(Silmarils).zip
Dragon Strike (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Dragonriders Of Pern (1987)(Everlasting).zip
Dragons A Challenge In Chivalry (1989)(Freeware).zip
Dragons Lair (1989)(Sullivan Bluth).zip
Dragons Lair II Escape From Singes Castle (1987)(Readysoft Incorporated).zip
Dragons Lair III The Curse Of Mordread (1992)(Readysoft Incorporated).zip
Dragons Of Flame (1989)(Strategic Simulations Inc)(Rev).zip
Dragons Of Flame (1989)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Dragonsphere (1994)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Drakkhen (1989)(Atari Inc).zip
Dreamweb (1994)(Empire Interactive Entertainment).zip
Duck Tales Quest For Gold (1988)(Disney).zip
Duck Tales The Quest For Gold (1988)(Disney).zip
Duke Nukem 2 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Duke Nukem 3D (1996)(3D Realms).zip
Duke Nukem 3d (1996)(Atari Inc)(Rev1.7).zip
Duke Nukem 3d (1996)(Atari Inc).zip
Duke Nukem 3d Atomic Edition 1.4 (1996)(Atari Inc).zip
Duke Nukem 3D It And Out In D.C. (1996)(3D Realms).zip
Duke Nukem Compliation 2.0 (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Duke Nukem Episode 1 Shrapnel City (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Duke Nukem Episode 3 Trapped In The Future (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Dune (1992)(Avalon Interactive)(F).zip
Dune (1992)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Dune 2 The Building Of A Dynasty (1992)(Westwood Studios).zip
Dune 3 Russian (1994)(Sergei Bobrovsky).zip
Dune II The Building Of A Dynasty (1992)(Avalon Interactive)(F).zip
Dune II The Building Of A Dynasty (1992)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Dune II The Building Of A Dynasty (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Dungeon Hack (1993)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Dungeon Master (1988)(FTL Software)(F).zip
Dungeon Master (1988)(FTL Software).zip
Dungeon Master 2 The Legend Of Skullkeep (1994)(FTL Incorporated)(F).zip
Dungeon Master 2 The Legend Of Skullkeep (1994)(FTL Incorporated).zip
Dungeons Of Kroz (1989)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Dungeons Of Kroz (1989)(Apogee).zip
Dungeons Of Kroz 2 (1990)(Apogee).zip
Durak (1999)(Serge Birj).zip
Dusk Of The Gods (1991)(Interstel).zip
Dylan Dog The Murderers (Simulmondo)(1992).zip
Dylan Dog Through the Looking Glass (1993)(Simulmondo).zip
Dynablaster (1992)(Hudson Soft)(Rev1).zip
Dynablaster (1992)(Hudson Soft).zip
Eagles Rider (1991)(Microids).zip
Earthsiege (1994)(Dynamix).zip
Earthworm Jim (1994)(Shiny Entertainment).zip
Ecoquest 2 Lost Secret Of The Rainforest (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Ecstatica (1994)(Psygnosis).zip
Ecstatica Cd (1994)(Psygnosis).zip
Ega Gammon Version 1.05 (1989)(Daniel Evans)(Rev1.05).zip
Ega Roids (1986)(Designer Software).zip
Egatrek (1989)(Sofsource Inc).zip
Eight Ball Deluxe (1995)(Amtex).zip
Eishockey Manager (1993)(Software 2000).zip
El Fish (1993)(AnimaTek).zip
Elder Scrolls Arena (1992)(Bethesda Softworks).zip
Elder Scrolls Arena The (1993)(Us Gold).zip
Electro Body (1992)(Freeware).zip
Elements (1994)(Pack Media).zip
Elf (1991)(Ocean).zip
Elite (1985)(Firebird Software Ltd).zip
Elite 2 (1993)(Firebird Software Ltd).zip
Elite 2 The Frontier (1993)(Frontier Developments).zip
Elite Plus (1991)(Frontier Developments).zip
Elite Plus (1991)(Rainbird Software).zip
Elvira 3 Waxworks (1992)(Accolade).zip
Elvira II The Jaws Of Cerberus (1991)(Accolade)(Rev).zip
Elvira II The Jaws Of Cerberus (1991)(Accolade).zip
Empire (1985)(Microcomputer).zip
Empire 2 The Art of War (1996)(White Wolf Productions).zip
Empire Deluxe (1993)(White Wolf Productions).zip
Empire Soccer (1994)(Empire Interactive Entertainment).zip
Empire The Wargame Of The Century (1988)(Interstel).zip
Enchanter (1983)(Infocom).zip
Encounter (1984)(Cory Bruening).zip
Energie Manager (1992)(Bmwi).zip
Entity (1994)(Loriciels).zip
Epic (1991)(Ocean).zip
Epic Baseball (1995)(Micro League).zip
Epic Pinball (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc)(Rev).zip
Epic Pinball (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Epic Pinball Pack 3 (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Escape From Delirium (1995)(Magicom Multimedia Corp).zip
Espana The Games 92 (1992)(Ocean).zip
Eternam (1992)(Atari Inc).zip
Eternam (1992)(Infogrames).zip
Euchre 1.1 (1996)(Scott Abdey).zip
European Championship (1992)(Elite Systems Ltd).zip
Eurosoccer (1992)(Flair).zip
Evasive Action (1993)(Software Toolworks The).zip
Even More Incredible Machine (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Evolve (1983)(Sydney Development Corporation).zip
Excelsior Phase One Lysandia (1993)(11th Dimension Entertainment).zip
Expert School Of Knowledge (1991)(Rosemary West).zip
Explora 2 (1985)(Freeware).zip
Explora 3 (1986)(Freeware).zip
Exterminator The (1983)(Windmill Software).zip
Extractors (1994)(Millennium Interactive Ltd)(Rev1).zip
Extractors (1994)(Millennium Interactive Ltd).zip
Extreme Pinball (1995)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Eye Of Horus (1989)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Eye Of The Beholder (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc)(Rev).zip
Eye Of The Beholder (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc)(Rev1.4).zip
Eye Of The Beholder (1990)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Eye of the Beholder 3 The Assault On Myth Drannor (1992)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Eye Of The Beholder II The Legend Of Darkmoon (1991)(Strategic Simulations Inc)(Rev1.1).zip
Eye Of The Beholder II The Legend Of Darkmoon (1991)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
F 14 Fleet Defender (1994)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
F 14 Tomcat (1990)(Activision).zip
F14 Tomcat (1990)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
F14 Tomcat (1990)(Dynamix).zip
F15 Strike Eagle I (1986)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
F15 Strike Eagle II (1989)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
F15 Strike Eagle III (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
F16 Combat Pilot (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
F16 Combat Pilot Enhanced (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
F19 Stealth Fighter (1987)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
F29 Retaliator (1989)(Ocean).zip
F40 Interceptor Cga (1989)(Titus Interactive).zip
F40 Interceptor Ega (1989)(Titus Interactive).zip
Fable (1996)(Telstar Electronic Studios).zip
Face Off (1987)(Gamestar).zip
Face Off (1989)(Mindspan).zip
Facts In Action (1994)(Spirit Of Discover).zip
Fade To Black (1995)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Faery Tale Adventure (1988)(Micro Illusions).zip
Faery Tale Adventure 2 Halls of the Dead (1997)(The Dreamers Guild).zip
Falcon (1987)(Spectrum Holobyte Inc).zip
Falcon 3.0 (1991)(Sphere).zip
Falcon At (1988)(Spectrum Holobyte Inc).zip
Family Feud (1987)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Family Feud Enhanced (1989)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Fantastic Adventures Of Dizzy (1994)(Codemasters).zip
Fantastic Dizzy (1994)(Codemasters).zip
Fantastic Four (1985)(Loadngo Software).zip
Fantasy Empires (1993)(Silicon Knights).zip
Fantasy Pinball (1994)(21st Century Entertainment).zip
Fantasy World Dizzy (1990)(Codemasters).zip
Fascination (1991)(Coktel Vision).zip
Fast Break (1988)(Accolade).zip
Fast Food (1989)(Codemasters).zip
Fastfood Dizzy (1991)(Codemasters).zip
Fatal Challenge (1992)(Minh Ma).zip
Fatal Racing (1995)(Gremlin Interactive).zip
Fates Of Twinion V1.0 (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Fellowship Of The Ring (1986)(Addison Wesley).zip
Fgodmom (1991)(Soggybread Software).zip
Fields Of Glory (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Fiendish Freddys Big Top O Fun (1989)(Gray Matter).zip
FIFA International Soccer (1994)(The Creative Assembly)(Rev1).zip
Fighter Wing (1995)(Gemsoft Corp).zip
Fire And Forget (1988)(Titus Interactive).zip
Fire And Forget 2 The Death Convoy (1990)(Titus Interactive).zip
Fire And Ice (1992)(Renegade Software).zip
Fire Fighter (1999)(Freeware).zip
Fire Power (1988)(Microillusions).zip
Fire Team 2200 (1991)(Raw Entertainment).zip
Firezone (1988)(Arcadia).zip
First Samurai (1991)(Ubisoft Entertainment).zip
Fish (1988)(Rainbird Software).zip
Five A Side Soccer (1984)(Mastertronic).zip
Flashback The Quest for Identity (1993)(Delphine Software International)(F).zip
Flashback The Quest for Identity (1993)(Delphine Software International)(Rev1).zip
Flashback The Quest for Identity (1993)(Delphine Software International).zip
Flashback The Quest for Identity Original Install (1993)(Delphine Software International)(Rev2).zip
Flight Of The Amazon Queen (1995)(Renegade Software).zip
Flight Of The Intruder (1990)(Spectrum Holobyte Inc).zip
Flight Simulator Addon Disk 5 (1989)(Microsoft).zip
Flight Simulator Addon Disk 5 (1994)(Microsoft).zip
Flightmare (1984)(Peter Adams).zip
Flintstones Lost In Bedrock (1990)(Softie).zip
Floor 13 (1991)(Virgin Interactive).zip
Flower Card (1995)(Ninao Software).zip
Fools Errand (1989)(Cliff Johnson).zip
Football Manager 6.1 (1994)(Haavard Bjaastard).zip
Ford Simulator (1987)(Ford Motor Company).zip
Ford Simulator 50 (1994)(The Soft Ad Group).zip
Ford Simulator II (1990)(Ford Motor Company).zip
Ford Simulator III (1992)(Ford Motor Company).zip
Formula 1 (1994)(Domark).zip
Fort Apache (1992)).zip
Fountain Of Dreams (1990)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Four Crystals Of Trazere The (1994)(Software Toolworks).zip
Frankenstein (1994)(Merit Studios).zip
Frantis (1991)(Anonymous).zip
Freakin Funky Fuzzballs (1990)(Sir Tech Software Inc).zip
Freddy Pharkas Frontier Pharmacist (1993)(Sierra Online)(Rev1).zip
Freddy Pharkas Frontier Pharmacist (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Frederik Pohls Gateway (1991)(Legend Entertainment Company).zip
Frederik Pohls Gateway (1992)(Legend Entertainment Company).zip
Free DC (1991)(Cineplay Interactive).zip
Friday Night Poker Club (1994)(Computer Easy).zip
Frogger (1983)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Front Page Sport Baseball 94 (1994)(Sierra Online).zip
Front Page Sport Football Pro 94 Season (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Front Page Sport Football Pro 96 Season (1995)(Sierra Online).zip
Full Court Baseball (1992)(Advanced Software Technologies).zip
Full Metal Planete (1989)(Atari Inc).zip
Funball (1995)(Impulse Games).zip
Fury Of The Furries (1993)(Kalisto)(Rev1).zip
Fury Of The Furries (1993)(Kalisto).zip
Future Wars (1989)(Interplay).zip
Fuzzys World Of Miniature Space Golf (1995)(Pixel Painters).zip
Gabriel Knight Sins Of The Fathers (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Galactic Battle (1990)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Galaxian (1983)(Atari Inc).zip
Game Masters (1991)(Dagostino).zip
Game With No Name (1990)(Darren Heaton).zip
Games Summer Edition (1991)(Epyx).zip
Games Winter Challenge (1991)(Epyx).zip
Gapper (1986)(Anonymous).zip
Garfield Caught In The Act (1996)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Gateway To The Savage Frontier (1991)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Gateworld Episode 1 To 3 (1993)(Homebrew Software).zip
Gato (1984)(Spectrum Holobyte Inc).zip
Gauntlet II (1987)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Gear Works (1992)(Hollyware).zip
Geekwad Games Of The Galaxy (1993)(Tsunami Games).zip
Geisha (1990)(Coktel Vision).zip
Genesia (1992)(Microids)(F).zip
Genghis Khan (1989)(Koei Co Ltd).zip
Ghostbusters II (1989)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Ghosts N Goblins (1985)(Capcom Entertainment Inc).zip
Giana Sisters (1998)(Rainer Sinsch).zip
Gnafu (1986)(Anonymous).zip
Gobliiins (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Gobliins 2 Russian (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Gobliins 2 The Prince Buffoon (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Goblins 1 (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Goblins 2 (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Goblins 3 (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Goblins Quest 3 (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Goblins Quest 3 Original Install (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
God Of Thunder (1993)(Software Creations Ltd)(Rev).zip
God Of Thunder (1993)(Software Creations Ltd).zip
God Of Thunder (1994)(Cse Games).zip
God Of Thunder V1.1 (1989)(Impulse Software).zip
Godfather The Game The (1991)(Us Gold).zip
Gods (1991)(Renegade Software).zip
Gold Of The Americas The Conquest Of The New World (1989)(Ssg Strategic Studies Group Pty Ltd).zip
Gold Of The Aztecs (1989)(Kinetica).zip
Gold Rush (1987)(Sierra Online).zip
Gold Rush (1988)(Sierra Online).zip
Golden Axe (1989)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Golden Axe (1991)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Golden Axe (1993)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Golden Oldies Volume 1 Computer Software Classics (1985)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Gomoku (1986)(Anonymous).zip
Gone Fishin (1995)(Amtex).zip
Goofys Railway Express (1988)(Disney).zip
Gooku (1987)(Anonymous).zip
Goonies The (1986)(Freeware).zip
Grand Monster Slam (1989)(Rainbow Arts).zip
Grand Prix (1991)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Grand Prix (1993)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Grand Prix 2 (1996)(Microprose Software Inc)(Rev1).zip
Grand Prix 2 (1996)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Grand Prix 500 2 (1991)(Mc2 Microids).zip
Grand Prix Circuit (1988)(Accolade).zip
Grand Prix Circuit Original Install (1988)(Accolade).zip
Grand Prix Unlimited (1992)(Accolade).zip
Grand Prixv Circuit (1988)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Grand Prixv Cycles (1989)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Grand Slam Bridge (1986)(Cybron Corporation).zip
Grand Slam Bridge 2 (1992)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Grand Theft Auto (1997)(DMA Design).zip
Grand Theft Auto Include London 1969 (1997)(DMA Design).zip
Grandest Fleet the (1995)(Fogstone Enterprises).zip
Grandmaster Chess (1993)(Capstone Software).zip
Grave Yardage (1989)(Activision).zip
Gravity Wars (1991)(Sami Tammilehto).zip
Great Courts (1989)(Blue Byte).zip
Great Courts 2 (1991)(Blue Byte).zip
Great Escape The (1986)(Ocean).zip
Greens 1.01 (1992)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Gremlins (1984)(Elite Systems Ltd).zip
Gremlins 2 The New Batch (1990)(Elite Systems Ltd).zip
Guerilla Wars (1987)(Data East).zip
Guild Of Thieves (1987)(Rainbird Software).zip
Guild Of Thieves (1987)(Rainbird).zip
Guilty (1995)(Psygnosis).zip
Gumboots Australia (1990)(Reckon Software).zip
Gunboat (1989)(Accolade).zip
Gunboat (1990)(Accolade).zip
Gunship (1986)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Gunship (2000)(Scenario Disk And Mission Builder (1991)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Gunship 2000 (1990)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Gunship 2000 (1991)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Gunship 2000 Island And Ice Update (1991)(Microprose Software Inc).zip
Guy Spy And The Crystals Of Armageddon (1992)(Readysoft Incorporated).zip
Gwbasic (1983)(Microsoft).zip
Hacker (1985)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Halloween Harry (1993)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Hanse (1988)(Ariolasoft).zip
Hanse Die Expedition (1994)(Ascon)(G).zip
Hard Drivin (1989)(Domark).zip
Hard Drivin 2 Drive Harder (1991)(Tengen)(Rev1).zip
Hard Drivin 2 Drive Harder (1991)(Tengen).zip
Hard Hat Mack (1984)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Hardball 4 Mlbpa Players Disk (1994)(Accolade).zip
Hardball III (1992)(Accolade).zip
Harley Davidson The Road To Sturgis (1989)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Harmony (1990)(Accolade).zip
Harpoon (1989)(Three Sixty Pacific).zip
Harpoon 2 Admirals Edition (1994)(Three Sixty Pacific).zip
Harrier Assault (2002)(Freeware).zip
Hat Trick (1984)(Atari Inc).zip
Heart Of China (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Heavy Barrel (1989)(Data East Corporation).zip
Heavy Metal (1989)(Access Software Inc).zip
Heimdall (1991)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Heimdall 2 Into The Hall Of Worlds (1994)(Core Design Ltd).zip
Helious (1993)(Sean Buckett).zip
Hell Of Lemmings 2 (1998)(Som).zip
Hell Of Lemmings 2 Original Install (1998)(Som).zip
Heretic 1 (1994)(Id Software).zip
Heretic Shadow Of The Serpent Riders (1994)(Id Software).zip
Heretic Shadow Of The Serpent Riders (1996)(Id Software).zip
Hero Quest (1991)(Gremlin Interactive Ltd).zip
Hero Quest 4 (1991)(Gremlin Interactive Ltd).zip
Hero Quest So You Want To Be A Hero (1989)(Sierra Online).zip
Heroes Of Might And Magic (1995)(New World Computing).zip
Heroes Of The Lance (1988)(Strategic Simulations Inc).zip
Hexagon 1 (1992)(Software Creations Ltd).zip
Hexagon 2 (1992)(Software Creations Ltd).zip
Hexen Beyond Heretic (1995)(Raven Software).zip
Hexen Deathkings Of The Dark Citadel (1996)(Raven Software).zip
Hexx Heresy of the Wizard (1994)(Psygnosis).zip
Hexxagon (1993)(Software Creations Ltd).zip
High Seas Trader (1995)(Impressions).zip
Highway Fighter (1994)(Omega Integral Systems).zip
Highway Hunter (1995)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Highway Patrol II (1989)(Titus Interactive).zip
Hillsfar (1989)(Westwood Studios).zip
Hired Guns (1993)(Visual Sciences).zip
History Lines 1914 To 1918 (1992)(Blue Byte).zip
Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy (1984)(Infocom)(Rev).zip
Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy (1984)(Infocom).zip
Hobbit The (1983)(Melbourne House).zip
Hocus Pocus (1990)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Hocus Pocus (1994)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Hocus Pocus (1994)(Moonlight Software).zip
Holiday Lemmings (1993)(Psygnosis).zip
Holiday Lemmings (1994)(Psygnosis).zip
Hollywood Hijinx (1986)(Infocom).zip
Holmes (1993)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Home Alone (1991)(Capstone Software).zip
Home Alone 2 Lost In New York (1992)(Capstone Software).zip
Hook (1992)(Ocean)(F).zip
Hopper (1984)(Sega Entertainment Inc).zip
Horde (1993)(Crystal Dynamics).zip
Horror Zombies From The Crypt (1990)(Millennium Interactive Us Gold).zip
Hostage Rescue Mission (1989)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Hot Shot (1989)(Prism Leisure).zip
Hound Of Shadow (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Hoverforce (1990)(Accolade).zip
Hoyle Classic Games (1995)(Sierra Online).zip
Hoyle Official Book Of Games Volume 2 (1990)(Sierra Online).zip
Hoyle Official Book Of Games Volume 3 (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Hudson City Sector 1 (1996)(Freeware).zip
Hugo 2 Whodunit (1991)(Personal Companion Software).zip
Hugo 3 Jungle Of Doom (1992)(Personal Companion Software).zip
Hugo House Of Horrors (1990)(Personal Companion Software).zip
Hulk (1984)(Scott Adams).zip
Humans 3 (1996)(Imagitec Design).zip
Humans The (1992)(Gametek).zip
Hunt For Red October (1987)(Datasoft Inc).zip
Hunt For Red October (1992)(Software Toolworks).zip
Hunt For Red October The (1988)(Oxford Digital Enterprises).zip
Hypercycles (1988)(Aclypse Corporation).zip
Ibm Alley Cat (1984)(Synsoft).zip
Ibm Centipede (1983)(R.grafe).zip
If It Moves Shoot It (1989)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Igor Objective Uikokahonia (1994)(Dinamic Multimedia Dro Soft Optik Software).zip
Immortal The (1990)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Impossible Mission 2 (1988)(Novotrade)(Rev1).zip
Impossible Mission 2 (1988)(Novotrade).zip
In Extremis (1993)(Blue Sphere).zip
In Search Of Dr Riptide (1994)(Pack Media Company Inc).zip
In Search Of Dr. Riptide (1994)(Mindstorm Software).zip
Inca (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Inca II Nations Of Immortality (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Incredible Machine (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Incredible Machine 1 (1990)(Dynamix).zip
Incredible Machine 2 (1992)(Dynamix).zip
Incredible Machine 2 (1994)(Sierra Online).zip
Incredible Toon Machine (1994)(Dynamix).zip
Indiana Jones 3 The Last Crusade (1990)(Lucas Arts).zip
Indiana Jones And The Fate Of Atlantis (1992)(Lucas Arts).zip
Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade (1989)(Lucasfilm Games).zip
Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade The Graphic Adventure (1989)(Lucas Arts).zip
Indiana Jones And The Temple Of Doom (1985)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Indiana Jones In Revenge Of The Ancients (1987)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Indianapolis 500 (1989)(Papyrus Design)(Rev).zip
Indianapolis 500 (1989)(Papyrus Design).zip
Indy Car Racing (1993)(Papyrus).zip
Infestation (1990)(Psygnosis).zip
Infidel (1983)(Infocom).zip
Infiltrator (1986)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Infiltrator 2 (1988)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Inherit The Earth Quest For The Orb (1994)(New World Computing Inc).zip
Inherit The Earth Quest For The Orb (1994)(The Dreamers Guild).zip
Innocent Until Caught (1993)(Divide By Zero).zip
Inspector Gadget (1992)(Azeroth Ltd).zip
Intelligent Strategy Games 10 (1993)(Oxford Softworks)(Rev1).zip
Intelligent Strategy Games 10 (1993)(Oxford Softworks).zip
Interactive Girls (1994(Interactive Girls Club).zip
International Karate (1986)(Archer Maclean).zip
International Ninja Rabbits (1990)(Microvalue).zip
International Soccer Challenge (1989)(Red Rat).zip
Into The Eagles Nest (1987)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Invaders (1995)(Paul Reid).zip
Ishar 2 Messengers Of Doom (1993)(Silmarils).zip
Ishar 3 (1994)(Amaloo).zip
Ishar 3 The Seven Gates Of Infinity (1994)(Silmarils).zip
Ishar Legend Of The Fortress (1992)(Silmarils).zip
Ishido The Way Of Stones (1990)(Accolade).zip
Island Of Dr Brain (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Islands Of Danger (1991)(Carr Software).zip
Isle Of The Dead (1993)(Rainmaker Software).zip
Isle Of Wars (1994)(William Soleau).zip
It Came From The Desert (1989)(Cinemaware).zip
Italy 90 (1989)(Us Gold).zip
Italy 90 (1990)(Us Gold).zip
Ivan Iron Man Stewarts Super Off Road (1989)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Iznogoud (1987)(Atari Inc).zip
J Bird (1983)(Orion Software Inc).zip
Jack In The Dark (1994)(Interplay).zip
Jack Nicklaus Unlimited Golf (1990)(Accolade).zip
Jack The Ripper (1995)(Intergalactic).zip
Jagged Alliance (1994)(Sir Tech).zip
Jagged Alliance Deadly Games (1995)(Sir Tech).zip
Jahanghir Khans Squash (1991)(Krisalis).zip
James Bond 007 A View To A Kill (1985)(Mindscape Inc).zip
James Bond The Stealth Affair (1990)(Interplay).zip
James Pond 2 Codename Robocod (1991)(Us Gold)(Rev).zip
James Pond 2 Codename Robocod (1991)(Us Gold).zip
Jammit (1994)(GTE Entertainment).zip
Janes Combat Simulations Atf Advanced Tactical Fighters (1996)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Janitor Joe (1984)(Kevin Lynn).zip
Jazz Jackrabbit (1994)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jazz Jackrabbit Compiliation (1994)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jeopardy (1987)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Jeopardy Junior Edition (1989)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Jeopardy Second Edition (1990)(Sharedata Inc).zip
Jetfighter (1988)(Velocity).zip
Jetfighter 2 (1990)(Velocity).zip
Jetsons (1990)(Hi Tech Expressions Inc).zip
Jeu De Dames (1987)(Emin Robic).zip
Jewels Of Darkness (1986)(Rainbird Software).zip
Jigsoft (1993)(Freeware).zip
Jill Of The Jungle (1992)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jill Of The Jungle 2 Jill Goes Underground (1992)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jill Of The Jungle 3 Jill Saves The Prince (1992)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jill Of The Jungle The Complete Trilogy (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Jim Power The Lost Dimension In 3d (1992)(Loriciel).zip
Jimmy Connors Pro Tennis Tour (1990)(Blue Byte).zip
Jimmy Whites Whirlwind Snooker (1991)(Virgin Games).zip
Joe And Mac Caveman Ninja Final Release (1991)(Data East Corporation).zip
Joe And Mac Caveman Ninja Original Install (1991)(Data East Corporation).zip
John Madden Football (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Johnny Herberts Grand Prix Championship 98 (1998)(Reality).zip
Jones In The Fast Lane (1991)(Sierra Online).zip
Jones In The Fast Lane Enhanced Cdrom (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Jordan Vs Bird One On One (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Journey The Quest Begins (1988)(Infocom).zip
Joust (1983)(Atari Inc).zip
Jrr Tolkiens Riders Of Rohan (1991)(Konami).zip
Jrr Tolkiens The Lord Of The Rings (1990)(Interplay).zip
Jrr Tolkiens The Lord Of The Rings Vol II The Two Towers (1991)(Interplay).zip
Jrr Tolkiens War In Middle Earth (1988)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Judge Dredd (1997)(Probe Entertainment).zip
Jumpman Lives (1991)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Jungle Book (1992)(Disney).zip
Jungle Hunt (1984)(Atari Inc).zip
Jungle Strike The Sequel To Desert Strike (1993)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Jurassic Park (1993)(Ocean)(Rev).zip
Jurassic Park (1993)(Ocean).zip
Kaeon (1992)(Freeware).zip
Kaiser (1991)(Linel).zip
Kangaroo (1984)(Freeware).zip
Karateka (1984)(Broderbund Software Inc).zip
Kasparovs Gambit (1993)(Heuristic Software)(Rev1).zip
Kasparovs Gambit (1993)(Heuristic Software).zip
Keef The Thief (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Keen Dreams (1991)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Keen Dreams 1 (1991)(Softdisk Publishing).zip
Kenguru (1997)(Pig Games).zip
Kens Labyrinth (1993)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Keys To Maramon (1990)(Mindscape Inc).zip
Kgb (1992)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Kgb Original Install (1992)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Kick Off 3 (1994)(Anco Software).zip
Kid (1996)(Stephen Vogler).zip
Kiloblaster (1992)(Epic Megagames Inc).zip
Kingdom Of Kroz (1987)(Apogee).zip
Kingdom Of Kroz (1990)(Apogee Software Ltd).zip
Kings Bounty (1990)(New World Computing Inc).zip
Kings Bounty (1995)(New World Computing).zip
Kings Of The Beach (1988)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Kings Quest (1984)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest 1 Cracked (1987)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest 6 Heir Today Gone Tomorrow (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest I Quest For The Crown (2001)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest II Romancing The Throne (1985)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest III To Heir Is Human (1986)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest III To Heir Is Human Sci (1986)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest Iv The Perils Of Rosella (1988)(Sierra Online)(Rev).zip
Kings Quest Iv The Perils Of Rosella (1988)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest V Absence Makes The Heart Go Yonder (1990)(Sierra Online)(Rev).zip
Kings Quest V Absence Makes The Heart Go Yonder (1990)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest Vi Heir Today Gone Tomorrow (1992)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest Vi Heir Today Gone Tomorrow (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Kings Quest Vii (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Klax (1990)(Domark).zip
Knight Orc (1987)(Rainbird Software).zip
Knightmare (1987)(Konami Corporation).zip
Knights Of Legend (1989)(Origin).zip
Knights Of Xentar (1994)(Megatech).zip
Kong (1984)(Davids).zip
Krustys Super Funhouse (1993)(Audiogenic Software)(Rev1).zip
Krypton Egg (1994)(Computers Communications And Visions).zip
Kurtan Russian (1990)(Anonymous).zip
Kwiksnax Dizzy (1991)(Codemasters).zip
La Crackdown (1988)(Epyx).zip
Lady Love (1990)(Freeware).zip
Laigle Dor Le Retour (1991)(Loriciel).zip
Lakers Vs Celtics (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Lakers Vs Celtics And The Nba Playoffs (1989)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Lamborghini American Challenge (1992)(Titus Interactive).zip
Lamborghini American Challenge (1994)(Titus)(Rev1).zip
Lamborghini American Challenge (1994)(Titus).zip
Lamers (1992)(Cocktail).zip
Lancelot (1988)(Datasoft Inc).zip
Lands Of Lore The Throne Of Chaos (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Lands Of Lore The Throne Of Chaos Original Install (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Laser Chess (1994)(Peter Venable).zip
Laser Squad (1988)(Krisalis Software Ltd).zip
Last Action Hero (1992)(Psygnosis).zip
Last Half Of Darkness (1991)(Softlab Laboratories).zip
Last Mission (1987)(Operasoft).zip
Last Ninja (1988)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Last Ninja 2 Back With A Vengeance (1988)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Last Ninja The (1987)(Activision Publishing Inc).zip
Last Rites (1997)(Ocean).zip
Laura Bow (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Laura Bow 2 (1993)(Sierra Online).zip
Lawnmower Man The (1993)(Sci Games Ltd).zip
Le Grand Manitou (1995)(Sebastien Sauvage).zip
Le Jeu Du Pendu (1987)(Rene Cougnent).zip
Le Maitre Des Ames (1987)(Lsc).zip
Leather Goddesses Of Phobos (1986)(Infocom).zip
Leather Goddesses Of Phobos 2 (1992)(Infocom).zip
Legacy Of The Ancients (1987)(Electronic Arts Inc).zip
Legacy The (1993)(Magnetic Scrolls).zip
Legend (1992)(Anonymous).zip
Legend (Mindscape Inc)(1991).zip
Legend Of Evil God (1992)(Freeware).zip
Legend of Faerghail (1990)(Reline Software).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia (1992)(Avalon Interactive)(F).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia (1992)(Avalon Interactive)(Rev).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia (1992)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia Hand Of Fate (1993)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia Malcolms Revenge (1994)(Avalon Interactive).zip
Legend Of Kyrandia The Hand Of Fate (1993)(Avalon Interactive)(F).zip
Legend Of The Sword (1987)(Rainbird Software).zip
Legions Conquest And Diplomacy In The Ancient World
```


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 22, 2008)

ax3 said:


> ya its illegal ...... bt nice list frd ......



Got the torrent from the pirate bay


----------

